# How Often to Check New Hive



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

>(By the way, 11/64 air holes drilled into a rubbermaid container are just big enough to allow bees to get stuck halfway in and halfway out).

Thank you for that information. I have been looking for a figure like that.

-j


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1/6" is big enough for a bee to squeeze through, so I suppose 11/64" is pretty close to that. 1/7" is small enough to keep them in.


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

I'll have to dig up my 1/7" drill bits tomorrow.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

-What's the right balance between checking a new hive and letting them go about their business without interference?

ive done alright with once a week.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1/7" is between 5/32nds and 9/64ths if that helps.


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

hehehe, thanks Michael. I usually check on mine once a week (I have Fridays off so that works great for me). I miss a few so sometimes it is a couple of weeks. I don't know that they need checking that often, but I like to spend time with my girls anyway.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

The trick is to check them often enough to know what's happening, but not so often it disturbes them.


The rule of thumb is that somewhere between once a week (for a hobbyist) to once a month (typical for most commercial outfits) is recommended.


----------

